# 1 headlight out fisher low beam



## miami1324 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just mounted a used fisher minute mount straight blade. Everything went good except i have 1 low beam out on the plow. Hi beam works on both. Left low beam out. I checked the fuses, all good. 2003 silverado.Test light shows no power at the plug. I'll do an ohm test shortly and get back on.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

start tracing your wires you probably have a broken one somewere


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you get the problem fixed? If so what was the problem?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Try a new bulb.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

New bulb still will not work due to not get power to the plug. wire must be broken somewhere.


----------



## miami1324 (Nov 16, 2009)

just got a schematic. goin back out. something screwy. Got power on hi beam with different color wires on left vs. right.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

May need to check the wires see what color works what


----------



## miami1324 (Nov 16, 2009)

According to the fisher schematic the black is low beam. white hi beam. That's not the case. Right side low beam is black. Hi beam is not white like schem. says. But on the left side, the hi beam is white. screwy. Now i went to a fisher plow dealer and he sold me a 3 port module. I also bought a wiring kit (29048) from him for the B and C port. Im wondering if I have the correct set up now. I believe this was originally a 4 port set up .Everything works perfect except the lights on the plow. The plow dealer manager told me he never uses the adapter (29047) in the kit. I had to use it or the plow lights dont work at all.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

If you've got a 3 port module system, check the reversible two position connectors on the left and right side harnesses... the ones with the A's and B's on them. They are specific to the headlight common... negative or positive. Sounds like you've got one reversed on the side that doesn't work.


----------



## miami1324 (Nov 16, 2009)

The only reversible connector i see is the one for the blinkers. Not sure what other connectors are reversible. But something sure does act reversed.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope your are figering it out. So it will work. May need to take a battery to the light wires to find what is what. & wirte them down & rewire it.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

miami1324;863277 said:


> The only reversible connector i see is the one for the blinkers. Not sure what other connectors are reversible. But something sure does act reversed.


Check out this pdf. It's from Western's site, but it's the same wiring as a Fisher. See page 10 for explanation on the reversible connectors..

http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/29206.04_052407.pdf


----------



## miami1324 (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow ! Thanks a million guys. I had nooo idea that those were reversible.I didn't pay attention to that page in the manual because i have hb3 hb4 lights. That page says hb 1 and hb5. That is a neat set up. I learned alot the last few days. I'm glad i found this site. I'll be on it alot. I just got notice that im getting layed off Nov. 29th so i plan on doing some PLOWING. Great site guys. THANKS again.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

miami1324;863396 said:


> Wow ! Thanks a million guys. I had nooo idea that those were reversible.I didn't pay attention to that page in the manual because i have hb3 hb4 lights. That page says hb 1 and hb5. That is a neat set up. I learned alot the last few days. I'm glad i found this site. I'll be on it alot. I just got notice that im getting layed off Nov. 29th so i plan on doing some PLOWING. Great site guys. THANKS again.


So, did that fix the issue?


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

*Hope it is getting fixed*

Hope you got it fixed


----------



## miami1324 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes . Issue is resolved thanks to the help of plowsite.com . Thanks again guys !


----------



## miami1324 (Nov 16, 2009)

I had 2 of the reversible headlamp plugs backwards.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Good deal. Glad that's all it was.


----------

